# Ork Truck Scratch build



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

For a long time now I've had this idea that I could make something with the plastic spruce pieces that are left after you put together minatures. I've also had this idea that I wanted to scratch build a truck for my boys. This is what I hav so far.








I made the chassi with the spruce. This was done by cutting away all the pieces that stick out and then fieling them back. I added some wheel axles which were made from those hollow plastic ballon sticks and glued them onto the chassi with expoy glue. Then added piece of styrene to build up the body work. Origionally I was going to make the wheels as well but then I found some cheep trucks which had wheels that seemed right so I cheated and used them.
It's not finished yet but so far I'm fairly happy with how it's coming along. I'll post more pictures as I get more done, in the meantime C&C welcom.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

sounds very much like my recent ork trukk that counts as a looted wagon with boom gun
(think artillery truck) but mine just used one level of sprue insted of the two that you have used. mainly because it has trakks on the rear rather than wheels.

but otherwise looks damm good. 

what are you planning for the engine? i made mine into an armourd version, basiclly it has a bonnet scoop and a box like structure with a radiator in front of it.

like how its turning out though, looks about the same scale too.


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

At this time my plan is to have an open engine, scratch built of course, but I'll have to see what I can come up with. As far as the scale is concerned at the moment it's exactly the same scale. The only difference is that I have added a little bit of length and width to the rear tray. I can fit 6 boys in the back with a little bit of overhang. All of the design is courtsey of White Dwarf! they actually printed the spruce pieces in their magazine and as far as I can tell it's 1:1. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i don't own the kit, but i cant remember if they are in 1:1

but generally GW are a bit off in their scale for most things. i mean if their LR was in scale, it would be about the size of a baneblade from what i have heard.

i cant really give you much advice for the engine, as i am not that good with scratchbuilding.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Looking good mate. Glad to see you branching out into something suitably orky, how could I not approve of that? Makes a change from the Imperial Chapels and whatnot, no?

:thumbsup:

:wondering about pulling the wheels of his kids' toys now cyclops:


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

I've done some more work on my Truck. The engin has been totally scratch build from styrene sheets. Althouth I've still got a lot to do on the truck I've given it anu undercoat and painted the engine silver. Mostly because I need a break and painting makes it look more exciting. Will get to the gunner and driver next, then detial up the back a bit more. Heres the picture from the front








C&C welcome


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

I tink ya need ta make it a bit mor ORKY!

spikes, heads on spikes, choppas...dakka.

have fun 

LX


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

It will be a lot more Orky by the time I finish with it. I've added a little bit of Ork armour to it, but mostly it's still a frame ready for Orking up. There will be dakka all over it but first I'll put in place a driver, gunner, with Big shoota and a Wrecking ball.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

This is why i love orks and picked them up in the first place. You can make any tank from literaly anything you can lay your hands on.

Very goood job!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i dnt know where the heads on spike came from, but its starting to take shape.


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

I've done some more work on the trukk but I'm still not certain that it's finished. Latest progress appart form adding more rivetts has been to detail the driver side and the equip the gunner side with Big shooter and Wrecking ball. Here's the first photo.









The Big shooter still needs some work and I think that I'll add a fule tank under the driver.









This side shows the Wrecking Ball in more detail. I wanted the Ball to be free swinging and it is but now I think I need some way of securing the ball and preventing it from swinging arround as much as it does. I was thinking of putting in a step a little like the one you would see on a stock GW Trukk but with some sort of a cradle to hold onto the Ball.

I should add that at the moment the whold Gun/Wrecking ball frame is removable. Also if one of the pinks to a photo above is broken it's because I put the picture in the wrong place and Admin has moved it. I'll try and keep an eye on it and fix it up if this happens.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Lookin very cool - I really like the engine and the wrecking ball!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

starting to look very orky love the idea to


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, this is turning out really good.


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks, I'm going to give it a rest for a while now. As I think it's playable and I want to work on three Killa Kanz, made out of Fridges. I know that it's not ver origional, saw them some where before and I want some. Any way thanks for the positive comments. If anyone has any idears regarding making this Trukk better don't hessitate to put them ip. For one thingn I think that I'll proably take off the sides of the tray and I'd like them to slope more like the GW Trukk, because this will look better if I decide to add the armour extensions to the sides.


----------

